# 14ft Jon Boat Conversion - Finally Completed



## geeksterman (Jul 14, 2014)

*I finally completed my 14ft jon boat after 2 weeks and mucho beers. I really like the colors I chose and for a rookie...I think the final results looks great. After filling up the boat with water at the local car wash the results were...NO LEAKS WHAT SO EVER !!! It's a simple but effective setup and it's time to fish. *


----------



## Keystone (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice job! =D> =D>


----------



## Kismet (Jul 14, 2014)

Very clean.

Nice work.

Question: how is tiller steering with the rear seat centered? I had to put my rear seating off-set for comfort.

Be safe, have fun.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 14, 2014)

Man, that looks great. What are your plans for motor?


----------



## geeksterman (Jul 14, 2014)

I just turn sideways to steer...no problem.
Trolling motor 55 lb thrust is what I'll be using.


----------



## geeksterman (Aug 9, 2014)

*Sorry I have'nt posted in a while....very, very busy at my job. Anyway....here are 3 new items that I purchased for my boat.
1, Minn Kota 55 lb Thrust Trolling Motor ($220 at Dicks Sporting Goods)
2. Deep Cycle Marine Battery ($92.00 at CarQuest Auto Parts)
3. Battery Box ($7.00 at WalMart)*


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 9, 2014)

Really nice job on your boat, and equipment! =D> =D> =D> 
I love those old flat bottoms. They scoot up and down a river with little effort, and fun to boot!
Thanks for sharing, have fun and be safe. 8)


----------



## Ail (Aug 9, 2014)

Two weeks, shit man. Did you have the whole thing soda blasted?

It looks great. I've been working on my 14' for a year and it's still not done, admittedly I did stop at the end of last year to do a lot of fishing. [-X :mrgreen:


----------



## geeksterman (Aug 12, 2014)

*I have to admit....this NEW Minn Kota 55 lb Thrust Trolling motor looks really good on my tin...don't you think !*


----------



## Ail (Aug 12, 2014)

I was debating painting my transom, but yours looks pretty darn good with the gray on it. I might just do a contrast color over mine to compliment the outside color. Nice work dude! I just bought the Endura Max 55 myself and I am stoked to try that beast out.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 12, 2014)

Nailed it! Great job.


----------



## applesauce62 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice job. Waiting till winter to tear into mine. Some advise from someone who found out the hard way: the red "foam" lined rod holders break down quickly if left in heat and sun. Nice boat!


----------



## geeksterman (Aug 13, 2014)

*I got all my ideas from this awesome forum in which I HIGHLY recommend to any and all boat owners rookies or experienced. I used the K.I.S.S. theory (keep it simple stupid) for my tin and I'm really happy with the results. I thank all fellow boatsmen forum members for your support and comments. =D>  *


----------



## geeksterman (Aug 13, 2014)

I ALWAYS remove my rod holders when my boat is not being used...and in the winter I always remove my seats so as not to get weather beaten. I find that when you take good care of your stuff.....your stuff will take good care of you.


----------



## jparrishbt (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice job on your boat. I hope mine turns out this good. I have a while til my boat can compete with this one.


----------



## TinCanCaptain (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool setup! That's how i'd like mine to be-SIMPLE. Can I ask what kind/color paint that is?


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2014)

*The colors I used to paint my tin is Rust-Oleum "Gloss White" and "Gloss Smoke Grey" from Home Depot*


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2014)

*I sanded off all old paint and then after cleaning the boat real good....I used approx 6 cans of Rust-Oleum Self Etching Primer before I applied any paint.*


----------



## harrison.steck (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinking about purchasing something close to this rig. Care to share the final price?


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 2, 2015)

*Boat, Trailer, Seats(2), Trolling Motor, Marine Battery, Rod Holders(2), Exterior Carpet, Marine Plywood, Paint, Brushes & Rollers, Etch Paint, Fish Decals(2), Trailer Submersible Lights, etc....
I probably spent in total $1,100.00 give or take*


----------



## jdmjerrystl (Jan 9, 2015)

Used that same paint as well had good luck with mine. After one season needs some touch up, but thats easy to do with this paint.


----------



## fishingeezer (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice Job!! I hope mine looks that good, once I get started. I posted asking for dimensions since I am in planning stages for a 1436 topper modification. Can you tell me what pedestals you used and the heights of each and whether you added the swivels also. I was thinking of putting in pedestal bass seats on mine and need as much info as possible. Are your pedestals shoreline or attwood and sizes? Any info from all you guys will help the geezer. Thanks


----------



## fishingeezer (Mar 8, 2015)

Geekster, excellent job. Still in planning stages on buying my 1436 Topper. Can you tell me the model and size of the pedestals and the seats you used, because that's exactly the way I want to do mine except I am going to extend the middle seat to add a livewell in front of it by decking towards the bow seat. It looks like you have a 7 inch pedestal in back and a 13 inch on the center seat. Did you add swivels to the seats? Is that center seat pretty stable when fishin. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Lowcountry Guy (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice work, looks really sweet....enjoy!


----------



## geeksterman (Mar 25, 2015)

*I will be removing both pedestals because it tends to off balance my jon boat.*


----------



## geeksterman (Mar 25, 2015)

*I will be installing these quick release seat swivels instead of the pedestals.*


----------



## nlester (Mar 29, 2015)

geeksterman said:


> *I will be removing both pedestals because it tends to off balance my jon boat.*



Thanks, I was wondering about that. I felt safe in mine until I moved real fast to grab something that was falling overboard. I went home and removed my pedestals.


----------



## geeksterman (Mar 31, 2015)

*Here is some pics of my new and improved tin....simple but effective !*


----------



## Y_J (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice ride. Lookin' good..


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 3, 2015)

Boat looks great! Very nice and clean looking. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 3, 2015)

*Walmart was selling this paddle for eight bucks...I bought it...you never know when it might come in handy !*


----------



## FishingForSupper (Apr 3, 2015)

That's almost exactly how I want my boat to end up, good work!


----------



## heron2000 (Apr 6, 2015)

glad to see the paddle - on my 1st boat I was 100 yards when the 4 hp died - had to use the paddle to get her to the doc - ended up being a head gasket - changed the head gasket and sold the boat and got a 1648 G3
reminds be I need to up date my project pictures


----------

